# Dog Breeder Disappeared



## RugerRoux (Mar 14, 2015)

I've watched & read GS.com for awhile & learned alot, but this is my first time posting and I'm hoping someone might be able to help. I'm trying to find the breeder in Robbins, NC who sold me a dog. Turns out they didn't transfer the ownership & the AKC says I have to contact them for the original paperwork! Unfortunately, the website no longer works & the phone number has been re-assigned to a new person not affiliated with the breeder! http://wolfgang4pawsprotection.com/

18mo ago I purchased a 6mo GSD for train-up as a service dog for my disabled father. Ruger has grown into a fabulous, loyal, smart etc (ie- perfect!) partner for my father and has exceeded all of our expectations and we couldn't be happier. My father has been given a new lease on life now that he can get around with Ruger by his side. Recently, the owner of a female GSD approached us about possibly breeding Ruger with one of his females, because his temperament is great (calm, steady, alert), and the vet said his hip X-Rays show his "hips are clean and healthy." (My father said Ruger was a little put upon to be stretched out & x-rayed, but patient as ever with the humans in his life!) Apparently "good hips" seem to be in great demand, so this guy is excited to find a healthy stud for his female, before we have him neutered (now that he's fully grown) - but the guy pointed out that we don't have Ruger's actual AKC ownership certificate - which came as a surprise! 

Ruger's AKC status/papers have never been a concern for us, as his job as a mobility service dog has nothing to do with his pedigree, so frankly none of us checked with the AKC to make sure what the breeder gave us was the "right" certificate. Well turns out the AKC says the breeder is the registered owner in their database and we have to contact them (the breeder) to get his AKC ownership transferred to us. Problem is we have no idea how to reach them and the AKC said they can't help us without the original papers - despite the fact we have a sales contract! 

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to go about getting a dogs "papers" when the breeder has disappeared? Thank you in advance for any assistance/advice you can offer! :help:


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

AKC has breeders listed by state. If they registered with AKC as approved breeders you might find their contact information there... Glad the pup turned so well for you and your dad


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

So Rugar is great for what you wanted. But I don't see this being a great pairing that will help out the breed long term. Why? It sounds like both dog and bitch are unproven in either conformation or working (beyond assistance dog) and not health tested (xrays etc.) Have you even seen the bitch? The breeder might have sold you Rugar with limited registration -- which means his progeny cannot be registered. This is a common practice which helps assure that breeding stock get their health clearances and any titles that the breeder requires.


----------

